# Smoked ham?



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was thinkin' about smokin' a spiral sliced. Anybody done it before?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't tried it but I've read several times that because they're pre-sliced, they tend to dry out a bit.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2006)

Makes sense...baste the hell out of it if you go that way.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 4, 2006)

I did one a long time back by soaking cotton cheese cloth in a mix of pineapple juice brown sugar and mustard. Then wrapped and smoked with corn cobs to a temp of 140. It was out of this world, But not worth the effort in my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2006)

How do you guys think it would be if it wasn't pre-sliced?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2006)

I did one on New Years and it was FANTASTIC! Go to the butcher and buy a good ham. I got them to halve one. I marinated overnight is a mix of teriyaki sauce and Pineapple=Habanero Texas Pepper Jelly, then, smoked it for a couple hours ang glazed it with the remaining marinade which I reduced. I highly recommend it! And _I_ don't like ham.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 4, 2006)

I just can't help but think a cured ham is a cured ham, And a smoked fresh ham is a fresh smoked ham. Kind of like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2006)

Double smoking a cooked ham will give you a fantastic product...just don't go to high...you're just re-warming a cooked ham, after all, and adding some extra smoke flavor.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 4, 2006)

Is that a fact? Or are you just guessing? 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 5, 2006)

DO NOT do a spiral sliced. Get a good quality bone in from a butcher that doesn't have a bunch of water added! Here are some photos of mine:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... my07a&Ux=0


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Is that a fact? Or are you just guessing? 8-[



I've double smoked hams, that is smoking a ham that is labeled 
"Smoked".  In fact you can even smoke a country ham.

From:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/hamselect.html


"Ready To Eat" vs. "Ready To Cook"

Most hams that you find at the supermarket are already cooked and can be eaten right out of the package. These include fully-cooked hams, spiral-sliced hams and canned hams. Look for the phrase "ready to eat" on the label.

Fresh hams and hams that have only been partially cooked must be fully cooked to 145-150°F internal temperature so that they achieve a final resting temperature of 155-160°F before serving. Look for the phrase "ready to cook" or "cook before eating" on the label. The USDA safe food handling instructions will also be found somewhere on the label of this kind of ham.


and

Given that they're so expensive, can be hard to come by, and have been lovingly smoked and cured for up to a year, I don't recommend that you barbecue a country ham in the Weber Bullet. However, there are differing opinions on this matter. Our friend Jim Minion of Minion Method fame says that country hams can be smoked with hickory, pecan, or fruitwood. "The thing that needs to be done to get the best results is to soak in fresh water for a couple of days, changing the water 3-4 times during that time. Smoke to 160°F internal in the center of the ham. Very good eating."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never tried this one, but it shows the technique...

Dr. Chicken's Double Smoked Ham
Ham should be a fully cooked or partially cooked ½ shank variety or can be shoulder variety (water added can be used, as long as the water added does not exceed 23% water added product.) If it is pre-smoked with hickory, that seems to work out best. Patti/Jean or Cooks among the best, but other varieties can be used!

Dr. Chicken's Sweet Kiss of Death Injectable Marinade
Ingredients:

1 Cup of Good clean water (if your city or well water has an offensive taste, please use bottled water)
1 Cup of light Karo syrup (make sure it is light Karo brand syrup)
1/8 Cup of Amaretto liqueur (use the real stuff it makes a difference)
2 TBS of Watkins brand Butter Pecan extract (this is the only Butter-Pecan extract I could find)
1 TBS of Rum extract (again, I used Watkins because of the better taste than store bought)
1 tsp of Orange extract (this compliments the orange juice concentrate used in the glaze or basting sauce)
1 to 2 TBS Vanilla extract (again, I used Watkins because of taste after the first run)

Directions for blending:

Into a medium size sauce pan add the water, Karo syrup and Amaretto. Stir frequently and heat very slowly to avoid scorching the sugars in the syrup.
Then, add all the remaining ingredients and continue to stir and heat slowly. When the mix looks uniform in color and smooth, remove mix from the stove and allow it to cool to almost room temperature.

Directions for use:


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> DO NOT do a spiral sliced. Get a good quality bone in from a butcher that doesn't have a bunch of water added! Here are some photos of mine:
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... my07a&Ux=0



Wood, Did you smoke it tnat pan ?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Didn't do the ham. It seemed like a 50/50% reply. Iwas worried about it being dry too. Cooked the ham in the oven. Smoked some other tasty stuff. I'll send some pics, if I can figure out how to do it!   Thanks for the info


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Didn't do the ham. It seemed like a 50/50% reply. Iwas worried about it being dry too. Cooked the ham in the oven. Smoked some other tasty stuff. I'll send some pics, if I can figure out how to do it!   Thanks for the info




I figured out how to add the picture, well actually my 16 yr old daughter did.  
Heres the pictures I took for super bowl sunday.


http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a51/trutwiztidfreak/DSCF0579.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a51/trutwiztidfreak/DSCF0580.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

She's a doll !!!   

Let's eat !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 8, 2006)

Now that's a great picture!!!  What a cutie! =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 8, 2006)

What the hell are those two black logs on the right side of the plate?    :ack:  :ack:  :ack: You know, you're not supposed to serve the _wood_ don't you?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Great picture!  =D>
> But what's it got to do with 'smoked' ham?


                                                  The ham went in the oven.  :-( This is what I smoked.   I already had smokin' on my mind, I had to do somthin'!    I was worried about the ham being to dry. It was a dry piece of crap anyways, I got it for my x-mas bonus from work.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What the hell are those two black logs on the right side of the plate?    :ack:  :ack:  :ack: You know, you're not supposed to serve the _wood_ don't you?


                                                                                                                        It's not wood :!:  It's called a fatty. I learned it from another site. It's a roll sausage, rubbed, and smoked! I'll tell ya' what, they are awesome! :grin:  I used a regular, & a maple flavor (bob evans)  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Feb 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Puff... I missed where you had posted the links to the picture.  I thought Joker was just posting a picture of his kid in your topic.  He has a little blond also.  Couldn't figure out why he did it here.  Now that I see it was your cook, it all makes sense.
I like chicken legs done the way you did them.  I forget what the proper name for that is.
Good looking kid and 'cook'.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 9, 2006)

Too cute for words.


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't understand some of your guys thinking sometimes.  
Your pit is basically an oven, be it charcoal or wood fired.  When you buy a ham ,spiral sliced or not, don't you heat it up in the oven?  How is your pit going to dry it out any more than your oven if you are heating at the same temp and time range?
And yes, the smoke will add more flavor.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Puff, I wouldn't ordinarily be so hard on a newbie! I mistakenley thought Joker posted the photo! I actually never saw a fattie (from that angle anyway!)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I like chicken legs done the way you did them.  I forget what the proper name for that is.



It's called "Frenching".


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Links are on page 1, There called chicken lollipops.  :!:


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant the REAL name for cooking them pulled inside out.  Larry gave it to me. (above)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    All i did was cut the skin & pulled them down, & wrapped a piece of bacon around it. And stuck a toothpick in it.  If thats what frenching is, then i stand corrected =D>  Thanks!


----------



## Finney (Feb 10, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy talk.  LOL  
While some pits do have more air moving through them than others do (that's why some pits cook faster at the same temp), the comparison to a chimney is way off base.  Even your oven at home is vented and hot air comes out of the vent (so does mosture).  The higher you have the heat turned up the more hot air comes out of the vent.  My commercial range has a full length vent across the back of the unit that is really moving some air.  Even if you are getting that much air moving through you pit... you basically have convection heating which essentially just speeds up the cooking process, not necessarily drying the food out unless you cook it too long or at too high a temp setting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

You guys are making things way too complicated.  This just shows me why I switched to making BBQ in microwaves!  No fuss no muss!


----------



## Finney (Feb 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You guys are making things way too complicated.  This just shows me why I switched to making BBQ in microwaves!  No fuss no muss!


Thanks Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You guys are making things way too complicated.  This just shows me why I switched to making BBQ in microwaves!  No fuss no muss!



Larry, do you foil in the microwave? I think would really speed up the process. #-o


----------

